# Frozen Concrete Slab



## hrmoran (Dec 20, 2004)

I laid a concrete for a new addition to my home and the temperature fell unexpectantly that night. Needless to say my slab froze.  Is there anything I can do. I was told my slab would not be of any use.

H.R. Moran


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

If it really froze it may in fact be of no use. Was it protected at all? Check out this link http://www.eng-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=55469&page=7 for some good technical info about the effects on freeze / thaw on concrete.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

How are you determining that the slab froze? How low did the temerature go and for how long? Was it windy? Was there anything covering the slab?

If it truly froze then there is a high likelyhood that the concretes PSI has been compromised and it will never attain its required strength as it continues to cure.

The only absolute way to be sure if there is really a question of whether the slab was compromised would be with boring core samples and having them tested, I think you have to wait a bit since concrete hardness is based on a 28 day cure time, but I don't know how long that wait would be.

Did you pour it or did a contractor pour it?

If there is a question and your contractor did the pour I would think he would be responsible for the cost of the cores.


----------

